# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  طريقة تحفة بإستعمال ماء الترمس

## دعاء ثابت

هاى يا قمرات انا فاضية النهاردة وقلت ارغى معاكم ::mazika2::  المهم نقول الطريقة انا امى استخدمت معايا الطريقة دى من وانا فى سن ال18 كدة والحمد للة باى باى شعر وكل الناس اللى قلتلهم عليها انبهروا بالنتيجة رغاية صح :Mad:  المهم عارفين الترمس المر المطحون تروحوا عند العطار اى عطار وتقولولة عايزين ترمس مر واطحنة مش صعبة المهم يكون مر علشان فى نوعين مر وعادى المهم نجيب الترمس ونحط علية 3 كوبايات مية مغلية ونغطية لمدة يوم كامل وبعدين ناخد المية ونصفيها ونجيب علبة رشاش فاضية زى بتاعة الجلانس عارفينها المهم بعد يا حلوين مانشيل الشعر بالطريقة التقليدية لازم التقليدية كل يوم نرش الاماكن اللى شيلنا منها الشعر اى مكان فى الجسم ونسيب المية لغاية ما تنشف ومش لازم تغسليها عادى بس لازم كل يوم  :No:  اوعوا تكسلوا لغاية الشعر الجديد ما يطلع ونشيلوا برضة بالطريقة التقليدية ونرجع نرش الترمس وهكذا وبعد 3 مرات ادعولى هتقولوا باى باى للشعر طول العمر بس الوقت بيختلف من بشرة لبشرة حسب غزارة وسمك الشعر المهم متكسلوش وهتنبهروا بالنتيجة وكمان البياض علشان الترمس تحفة لتفتيح البشرة والمرارة بتدمر بصيلة الشعرة وادعوا لولدتى بطول العمر والصحة  :Love:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

هى الناس الحلوة فين مفيش بنوتة قالتلى حلو ولا شكرا اهى اهى اهى اهى ماشى

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*يا كسوفي ..
الظاهر إني دخلت في مسائل حريمي شويتين ..
عموماً أهي ثقافه عامه برضو ..

شكراً أختي دعاء ..



*

----------


## milly

شكرا يا دعاء على الوصفه ان شاء الله اكيد حجربها
وتقولي لوالدتك ميلي بتؤلك ربنا يخليكي لينا  :f: 

تحياتي لك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

شكرا يا ميلى يا قمر وهاقول لامى على دعواتك وهخليها تدعيلك ان ربنا يحققلك كل اللى تتمنية يارب

----------


## أنفـــــال

عاوزة اسألك سؤال في الموضوع دة .. 
دعاء .. مرة كان في عند العطار حجر غريب كدة أبيض .. 
وبعدين سألته : هو دة حجر بيومس ؟ ( البيومس اللي هو اللي بيستخدم للقدم )
قالي لأ .. ة حجر عشان يخفف نمو الشعر في الجسم.. 
فعاوزة أعرف بقى إيه موضوع الحجر ة لو تعرفيه و تقوليلي عشان مش فاهمة .. 
و يبقى جزاك الله كل خير.

----------


## دعاء ثابت

اة يا حبيبتى دة حجر فى ناس بتستخدمة لكشط الشعر فاهمة يعنى تدعكى بية المنطقة اللى فيها الشعر انا مستخدمتهوش بس اعرف واحدة جابتة من عند حراز بس على كلامها انة اة قلل الشعر فعلا بس زود النقط السودة او جزور الشعرة يعنى الشعر خف بس الشعر الباقى بقى بيطلع تحت الجلد يارب اكون فديتك يا قمر

----------


## رانيا عمر

دودو يا قمر 
ادعلي لمامتك بالصحة و العافية و بطولة العمر . ربنا يخليها ليكي و لينا 
موضوع جميل 10/10 .. عايزين الوصفات الجميلة دي من زماااان 
لان الواحد احتار و شد شعره من كتر الوصفات اللي ملهاش لازمة و مكلفة ... 
تسلمي يا شربات

----------


## aynad

الله عليكي يا دودي يا سكر
وصفات هايلة بجد 
ربنا يبارك في عمر والدتك بالصحة و السعادة 

بس هو لازم يكون مر ؟؟ اصل انا في السعودية ومش عارفة اذا كان موجود المر دة ولا لا 
بس انا عندي العادي و طحنته لما قريت موضوع الماسكات دة مش حينفع و لا ايه ؟؟؟

----------


## aynad

> ونحط علية 3 كوبايات مية مغلية


نسيت اقولك احنا نحط عليه المية المغلية و لا نغليها في 3 كوبايات مية ؟؟؟؟

اختك في الله ايناد

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ايناد يا سكر لازم مر اللى هو البلدى حبيبتى اللى بنعملة ترمس المهم انتى تروحى عند العطار وتخلية يوريكى الترمس شوفى الاتنين المر هتلاقية صغير ولونة اغمق من التانى هو دة اللى علية العين هههههه وخلية يطحنهولك او اطحنية انتى المهم لو عايزانى اقولك على اسم عطار عندك سبينى ادعبس واقولك لية اصحاب كتير فى منتديات تانى جابوا الترمس المر من عندك هاسالهم واقولك وانا تحت امرك يا قمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ايناد نحط علية المية منغلهوش وتغطية لمدة يوم حبيبتى وبعدين تصفية وباى يا قمر

----------


## aynad

دودي عايزة اسئلك سؤال
هل عندك طريقة لتخفيف الم نزع الشعر 
انا جربت طريقة قريتها في احدي المنتديات
وهي ملعقة خميرة + ملعقة سكر في شوية مية و بعدين ندهن بيه المنطقة المطلوبة لحد ما يجف الخليط علي البشرة وبعدين نستعمل السويت 
بس حسيت انها ايحاء مش اكتر
فلو عندك طريقة يا ريت متبخليش علينا 
وتسلم الايادي يا حبيبة قلبي

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

فعلا موسوعة ماشاء الله , مش عارفة الحق ارد على اي موضوع كلها جميلة .

وانا اسأل نفس سؤال ايناد 




> دودي عايزة اسئلك سؤال
> هل عندك طريقة لتخفيف الم نزع الشعر


وشكرا لك على مجهودك  :f2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ايناد القمر وقلم وطبشورة السكر اة فعلا فى طريقة لتخفيف الم نزع الشعر وهى مررى قالب ثلج على المنطقة بيخدرها وهيجيب نتيجة فى تقليل الالم على فكرة يا ايناد الطريقة اللى قلتى عليها كويسة بس سبية ينشف خالص وبالنسبة للمناطق الحساسة فى كريم مخدر موجود فى الصيدليات بتحوطية ساعة وبيخدر المنطقة اسمة املا وكمان مخدر الاسنان البخاخ جميل بيخدر كويس اسمة بى بى سى متخفيش الحاجات دى كويسة بس انا بفضل الثلج وكنت عايزة اقولكم على حاجة بالنسبة للنقط السودة او الشعر اللى بيظهر تحت الجلد اوعوا تغسلوا الجلد بعد نزع الشعر علشان المسام بتبقة مفتوحة بتخلى المية تدخل جوا ودة بيخلى الشعر يظهر تحت الجلد المهم تدهنوا زيت زيتون لمدة ساعتين وبعدين تغسلوا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

قلم وطبشورة فين السبورة هههههههههه حبيبتى اى سؤال انا معاكى انا مش عايزة انزل اوضوع جديد غير لما اخلص استفسارتكم فى المواضيع القديمة هستناكى يا قمر

----------


## طالبة علم

*الله عليكي* 
*كانت مشكلة مؤرقة بلنسبالي*
*متشكرة ليكي اوي يا امر*

----------


## Far&Away

ممكن رقم تليفونك؟؟؟
طيب عنوانك؟؟
طيب عندكو مكان فاضي اجى اقعد عندكو شهر اتعلم واتنور وبعدين امشي

تسلم ايديكى
عارفة لو بطلتى تحطى مواضيعك دى هعمل فيكى ايه؟

تسلمى ياقمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ممكن رقم تليفونك؟؟؟
> طيب عنوانك؟؟
> طيب عندكو مكان فاضي اجى اقعد عندكو شهر اتعلم واتنور وبعدين امشي
> 
> تسلم ايديكى
> عارفة لو بطلتى تحطى مواضيعك دى هعمل فيكى ايه؟
> 
> تسلمى ياقمر


يا قمر انت تنور البيت والبيت نفضية ليكى يا قمر عموما يا جميل ربنا يخليكى على كلامك السكر  وازاى ابطل المواضيع دى انا معاكم ان شاء الله وهنزلكم كل اللى عاوزينة ومعاكى يا قمر فى اى سؤال

----------


## نور الاسراء

شكرا حبيبتى دعاء على الرد عليا والله مانى عارفه كيف اشكرك
بس انا عندى سوال عندى لو ما فيها رزاله....

انت قلتى ادهن بزيت الزيتون بعد ازالة الشعر الزائد بس هل زيت ما يقوى الشعر

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه دا ايه دا ؟؟ :Mad:  
كل دا وانا مش موجودة..  ::uff::  
مش ممكن يا دعاء الحاجات الحلوة دى :y:  
بس كدا عينى عينك اللى بيدخل هنا بالخطأ من الجنس الاخر بيتصدمممممم  ::nooo::  
ههههههههههههههه
تسلمى يا قمر على مجهودك الرائع
ربنا يخليكى لينا يارب 
تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى..
 :f2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا حبيبتى دعاء على الرد عليا والله مانى عارفه كيف اشكرك
> بس انا عندى سوال عندى لو ما فيها رزاله....
> 
> انت قلتى ادهن بزيت الزيتون بعد ازالة الشعر الزائد بس هل زيت ما يقوى الشعر


حبيبتى اسراء اولا شكرا لمرورك وبعدين مفيش رزالة ولا يهمك اى سؤال انا معاكى  حبيبتى زيت الزيتون الاصلى بيبقى تقيل وغامق وريحتة نفاذة وحتى لو وجهتية ناحية الشمس بتلاقية غامق  وزيت الزيتون بيستخدم لحاجات كتير للشعر والبشرة والجسم المهم الاصلى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ايه دا ايه دا ؟؟ 
> كل دا وانا مش موجودة..  
> مش ممكن يا دعاء الحاجات الحلوة دى 
> بس كدا عينى عينك اللى بيدخل هنا بالخطأ من الجنس الاخر بيتصدمممممم  
> ههههههههههههههه
> تسلمى يا قمر على مجهودك الرائع
> ربنا يخليكى لينا يارب 
> تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى..


بنوتة شهريار منورة متخفيش احنا موقفين بودى جارد لمنع دخول الجنس الاخر وبعدين هنعمل اية شكرا لمرورك وكلامك الجميل واى سؤال انا حاضرة
 اختك دعاء

----------


## tweeeety

طبعا مش عارفه اقولك ايه على الوصفات التحفه الى بتجيبيها والمجهزد الى بتبذليه بس كان ليه سؤال احط قد ايه من الترمس المطحون انتى حددتى كميه الميه المغليه بس لكن احط قد ايه من الترمس؟

----------


## أميره خليل

شكرا على الوصفه دي انا كنت بدور على حل للمشكله دي من زمان ...... هجربها وهرد عليك            شكرا اختي وربنا يرزق مامتك دوام العافيه..

----------


## enir

السلام عليكم
اولا اسمحيلحى اقولك يا دودو
انا عايزه اقولك انى كنت مش بحب المنتديات خالص بس عايزه اقولك انى اشتركت مخصوص علشانك 
انا اساسا كنت بعمل سرش على مواقع الديكور و لاقيت المنتدى ده فى النتيجه و لاقيت موضوع ليكى و عجابنى جدا و قررت انى اشترك علشانك و علشان الحاجات التحفه اللى بتقديميها و بجد جزاك الله خيرا عنا يا جميل

----------


## enir

حبييتى ميرسى على الوصفات التحفه دى
بس انا عندى سؤال النقط السودا اللى تحت الجلد دى مش ممكن تروح 
انا مش بستريح لوجودها و بعدين انا خلاص هاتجوز و نفسى اعمل الحاجات بتعتك دى كلها قبل الجواز

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> طبعا مش عارفه اقولك ايه على الوصفات التحفه الى بتجيبيها والمجهزد الى بتبذليه بس كان ليه سؤال احط قد ايه من الترمس المطحون انتى حددتى كميه الميه المغليه بس لكن احط قد ايه من الترمس؟


الغالية توتى شكرا لمرورك وكلامك الذوق وانتى تؤمرى على فكرة الكمية تقريبا نص كوب من نفس كوب الماء  واى سؤال تانى انا حاضرة
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا على الوصفه دي انا كنت بدور على حل للمشكله دي من زمان ...... هجربها وهرد عليك            شكرا اختي وربنا يرزق مامتك دوام العافيه..


اميرة منورة المنتدى ومنورة القسم وكل حتة حبيبة قلبى شكرا للدعوة الجميلة الله يبارك فيكى يارب جربى واى سؤال انا حاضرة
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم
> اولا اسمحيلحى اقولك يا دودو
> انا عايزه اقولك انى كنت مش بحب المنتديات خالص بس عايزه اقولك انى اشتركت مخصوص علشانك 
> انا اساسا كنت بعمل سرش على مواقع الديكور و لاقيت المنتدى ده فى النتيجه و لاقيت موضوع ليكى و عجابنى جدا و قررت انى اشترك علشانك و علشان الحاجات التحفه اللى بتقديميها و بجد جزاك الله خيرا عنا يا جميل


حبيبة قلبى ازيك والف الف الف مبروك يارب يكمل بخير ويسعدك وتكونى فى عينة اجمل واحدة يارب ودة شرف كبير انك تشتركى علشانى بالنسبة للنقط السوداء اللى تحت الجلد دى بتطلع نتيجة استخدام الكريم والماكينة ابعدى عنهم وكمان غسل الجسم بعد استخدام السويت لان المسام بتون مفتوحة والمية بتدخل فبتخلى الشعر ينبت جوة احسن طريقة هتجبلك مفعول جميل هى دهن القدم بزيت الزيتون بعد السويت بدون غسلها لمدة ساعتين وبعدبن اغسليها ويوميا تدهنى جسمك بزيت الزيتون الدافىء الاصلى هتلاقى كل الحبوب راحت او النقط 
حبيبتى لو عايزة اى حاجة طبعا انتى عروسة تخص الميكب او الشعر او الخلطات او اماكن مراكز تجميل او كوافيرات انا فى الخدمة تعالى مركز التجميل واى سؤال انا حاضرة   والف مبروك مرة تانى
 اختك دعاء

----------


## daria

*طيب يا دودو كمية الترمس اد ايه اللى يتحط عليه التلت كوباايات مية 
ميرسي اوي يا باشا*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *طيب يا دودو كمية الترمس اد ايه اللى يتحط عليه التلت كوباايات مية 
> ميرسي اوي يا باشا*


داريا حبيبة قلبى الكمية ذكرتها فى الرد على واحدة من اخواتنا القمرات وعموما هى نص كوب من نفس كوب الماء حبيبتى اى سؤال ليكى انا حاضرة تعالى المركز
اختك دعاء

----------


## KOKYPOTY

ازيك يا دودو عامله ايه 
دعاء الحقيني .... 
انا جبت الترمس المطحون و حطيت عليه الميه زي ما انتي قلتي 
و بعد يوم لما جيت استعمله لقيت ريحته الله ما يوريكي  ::rolleyes::  
ما طيقتش الريحه و غسلت ايدي بميه و صابون و رشيت اسبراي  و ريحة البيت اتقلبت  :Evil 2:  
المهم انها كانت مأساة
و طبعا رميت كل الكميه الي عملتها
و غالبا هاستعمل باقي الترمس صنفره فوريه للوجه  :1:  
مع اني كان نفسي استعمل طريقة مائ الترمس دي بس ماعرفتش 
المهم يا دعاء .... لو سمحتي انا عايزه طريقه تانيه لو سمحتي لتخفيف الشعر ( و تكون ريحتها حلوه )  :y:  
معلش تاعبينك معانا ... 
ميرسي يا قمر

----------


## نور الاسراء

السلام عليكم

والله يا ريت يا دعاء يا ريت تعطينا طريقه تانيه لتخفيف الشعر  لان الترمس ما لقيتا
وشكرا دائما اتعب فيك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

الحبيبتين كوكى بوتى ونور الاسراء ازيكم عاملين اية هاروح المركز ارد عليكم واقولكم على طريقة تانية لتخفيف الشعر وان شاء الله تعجبكم الطريقة الجديدة

----------


## nancy200

الف شكر ليكى وربنا يخالى والدتك ويديها الصحه والعافيه وتفرح بيكى وباولادك

----------


## ورده مصر

ميرسى اوى يا دعاء على الوصفه الجميله دى

----------


## tota159

هاى ازيك يا دودو اخبارك يا قمر بصراحة وصفة جملية انا بخلى كل اصحابى يعملوا الوصفات ويقوللى واختى كمان اشكرك يا حبيبة قلبى تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق بيباى واحنا كلنا بندعى لماما ربنا يحميها يا رب  ::h::   :good:

----------


## tweetygirl

انا كمان سمعت من ماما ان الترمس بيشد البشرة
ميرسي اوي

----------


## lovely sky

مرسي جدا يا دعاء على مجهودك وربنا يبارك فيكي و يطول عمر مامتك و يديها الصصحة والعافيه 
كنت عاوزة استفسر لو سمحتي بس على مراكز التجميل و نصائح الميك اب و الشعر للعروسة  يعني بجد ممكن تساعديني في الموضوع ده لان فرحي ان شاء الله زي ما قلت لك في الصيف الجاي ان شاء الله  و مرسي جدا جدا يا قمر

----------


## عروسة جديدة

ميرسي يا قمر علي المعلومات الهايلة دي قوي 
ربنا يخليكي لينا ومنتحرمش منك ومن معلومات 
ويخلي طنط وخليها تدعيلي علشان انا فرحي قرب

----------


## ima

تسلميلي انت و وصفاتك يا دعاء. انا والله نحبك برشا برشا 
عجبني الموضوع جدا. أصلي بعاني كتير من الموضوع دا ونفسي أئول لشعر باي باي بأ
حل عني أرجووووووووووووووووووك. لكن المشكلة اني مش فهما يعني ايه ترمس؟ 
ممكن ألئيه في تونس؟
لو ممكن تنزليلي صرتو؟
ولو ملئتوش تنصحيني بئيييييييييييييه؟
الحئينيي يا دعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الشعر حيجنني  ::@:

----------


## ست الدار

ابنتى الحبيبه  / دعاء ازيك وازى ماما ربنا يخليها لكى ويطول فى عمرها
معلش انا بقالى مده مبدخلش لانى فى السعوديه واول ما قرات اسمك قلت لما ادخل اقولك شكرا على الوصفه الجميله دى واول ما ارجع مصر قريبا هابقى ابعت لك على الخاص
شكرا لك يا حبيبتى

----------


## سماح وليد

الف شكر ياعسل ربنا يكرمك هجربها واقولك اللي حصل بلغي تحياتي للوالده الغالية لازم ماشي يلا باي

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف شكر ليكى وربنا يخالى والدتك ويديها الصحه والعافيه وتفرح بيكى وباولادك


شكرا يا نانسى على مرورك الجميل وعلى دعواتك السكر ويارب افرح بيكى انا كمان يا قمر
تقبلى تحياتى
اختك الكبيرة دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ميرسى اوى يا دعاء على الوصفه الجميله دى


مرسى ليكى يا جميل مرورك الجميل دة واى سؤال انا معاكى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هاى ازيك يا دودو اخبارك يا قمر بصراحة وصفة جملية انا بخلى كل اصحابى يعملوا الوصفات ويقوللى واختى كمان اشكرك يا حبيبة قلبى تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق بيباى واحنا كلنا بندعى لماما ربنا يحميها يا رب


توتاااااااااااااااااااا ازيك حبيبة قلبى معلش اعذرينى على التاخير فى الرد ظروف والله يا قمر وشكرا على دعوتك الجميلة وسلامى لاختك واصحابك  ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::  
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انا كمان سمعت من ماما ان الترمس بيشد البشرة
> ميرسي اوي


العفو حبيبة قلبى وشكرا على مرورك وفعلا الترمس رائع فى شد البشرة وتاخير التجاعيد
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> مرسي جدا يا دعاء على مجهودك وربنا يبارك فيكي و يطول عمر مامتك و يديها الصصحة والعافيه 
> كنت عاوزة استفسر لو سمحتي بس على مراكز التجميل و نصائح الميك اب و الشعر للعروسة  يعني بجد ممكن تساعديني في الموضوع ده لان فرحي ان شاء الله زي ما قلت لك في الصيف الجاي ان شاء الله  و مرسي جدا جدا يا قمر


هاى يا لفلى مبروك يا قمر وربنا يتمم بخير يا قمر وشكرا على دعواتك الجميلة وهتلاقى حبيبة قلبى فى مركز التجميل كل اللى عايزاة او ممكن تشوفى انتى عايزة اية بالضبط وقوليلى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ميرسي يا قمر علي المعلومات الهايلة دي قوي 
> ربنا يخليكي لينا ومنتحرمش منك ومن معلومات 
> ويخلي طنط وخليها تدعيلي علشان انا فرحي قرب


العفو يا عروستنا وربنا يكملك على خير يارب وتكونى احلى عروسة يارب :good:   :good:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> تسلميلي انت و وصفاتك يا دعاء. انا والله نحبك برشا برشا 
> عجبني الموضوع جدا. أصلي بعاني كتير من الموضوع دا ونفسي أئول لشعر باي باي بأ
> حل عني أرجووووووووووووووووووك. لكن المشكلة اني مش فهما يعني ايه ترمس؟ 
> ممكن ألئيه في تونس؟
> لو ممكن تنزليلي صرتو؟
> ولو ملئتوش تنصحيني بئيييييييييييييه؟
> الحئينيي يا دعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الشعر حيجنني


ايما اولا عايزة اقولك منورة المنتدى واهلا بكل تونس وشكرا ليكى برشا برشا وعموما هحاول انزلك صورة الترمس ومنتظراكى دايما وعايزينك تبقى موجودة علطول
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ابنتى الحبيبه  / دعاء ازيك وازى ماما ربنا يخليها لكى ويطول فى عمرها
> معلش انا بقالى مده مبدخلش لانى فى السعوديه واول ما قرات اسمك قلت لما ادخل اقولك شكرا على الوصفه الجميله دى واول ما ارجع مصر قريبا هابقى ابعت لك على الخاص
> شكرا لك يا حبيبتى


غاليتى ست الدار والله مفتقداكى جدا جدا وماما كويسة الحمد لله وربنا يجيبك بالسلامة يارب وياريت تطمنينى اول ما تيجى ان شاء الله
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف شكر ياعسل ربنا يكرمك هجربها واقولك اللي حصل بلغي تحياتي للوالده الغالية لازم ماشي يلا باي


شكرا ليكى يا سموحة وهستنى لما تجربى وتردى عليا وتحياتك وصلت وبعديين مستعجلة لية يا قمر مش باى ولا حاجة عايزيين نشوفك تانى

----------


## ima

وأخيرا:  no2: 
Merrciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  على ردك يا أحلى دودو أنا كنت حعيط  ::   لو مردتيش عليا
والله انتي الى منورة المنتدى كلو
أنا نحبك برشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::  
الحئيني بالصورة ي دعااااااااااااااااااااء ::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> وأخيرا:  no2: 
> Merrciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  على ردك يا أحلى دودو أنا كنت حعيط   لو مردتيش عليا
> والله انتي الى منورة المنتدى كلو
> أنا نحبك برشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  
> الحئيني بالصورة ي دعااااااااااااااااااااء


ازيك يا اما بصى حبيبتى الترمس دة نوع من انواع البقول هو شبة العدس بس اكبر منة ولونة اصفر باهت بس لما بيتعمل مقبلات بيبقى لونة اصفر غامق ولية عدة اسماء تقريبا عندك اسمة الفيلية المرة او فول كناوا ولية عدة فوايد رهيبة للبشرة لو اتعمل ماسك بعد طحنة بيعتبر صنفرة جيدة للبشرة بالاضافة لخاصية التفتيح بالنسبة للبشرة

----------


## افروزتى

دودو انا خلاص جهزت كل حاجه وهاستخدمها من انهاره ان شاء الله 
وهاقولك ع النتيجه اول باول
بااااااااى ياقمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو انا خلاص جهزت كل حاجه وهاستخدمها من انهاره ان شاء الله 
> وهاقولك ع النتيجه اول باول
> بااااااااى ياقمر


وانا هستنى تجربى يا قمر وتردى عليا اول باول
دعاء

----------


## florensa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

دودو وصفاتك تجنن والله ربنا يخليكى لشعب المنتدى الغلبان هههههههههه

انا هاجربها انشاءالله ولو انى مبحبش الطريقة التقليدية لانى مبعرفش اعملها

بعيد عنك خيبة كبيرة بس هاحاول انشاءالله ادعيلى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> دودو وصفاتك تجنن والله ربنا يخليكى لشعب المنتدى الغلبان هههههههههه
> 
> انا هاجربها انشاءالله ولو انى مبحبش الطريقة التقليدية لانى مبعرفش اعملها
> 
> بعيد عنك خيبة كبيرة بس هاحاول انشاءالله ادعيلى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ازيك يا فلورنسا عاملة اية يا قمر شكرا على مرورك وكلامك السكر حاولى تجربى الطريقة التقليدية افضل طبعا اشتريها جاهزة وهتلاقيها سهلة وربنا معاكى

----------


## smsma_1985

دودو الجميلة انتى اكتر من رائعة ومواضيعك تحفة ومعلش انى اتاخرت فى متابعة مواضيعك بس ظروف الشغل بقى 
بس ممكن سؤال عشان انفذ الطريقة دى لانه محتاجالهاجدا
انتى قلتى نحط على الترمس 3 كوب ماء مغلى ...الترمس بقى قد اييييييييييييييه؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انتى قلتى نحط على الترمس 3 كوب ماء مغلى ...الترمس بقى قد اييييييييييييييه؟


كنت لسه جاية اسال نفس السؤاااااااااااااال
اشتغلى بضمير يابنتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلى معلوماتك كاااااااااااااااااملة
والله لارفدك  ::

----------


## همسه 2010

شكرا ع الوصفه الجميله وان شاء الله هجربها

----------


## غـــــلا

جزاكي الله خير وأطال الله في عمر والدتك وامدها بالصحه والعافيه ,,,

----------


## سيليا

حببتى دعاء انا عضوه جديده وحابه انك تساعدينى انا الشعر فى وجهى كتير وتعبت اوى منه وعقدنى وكنت عايزه اتاكد منك فى ناس بتقول الترمس ينقع وهو حب وانتى بتقولى اطحنه الاول ايه هو الصح لانى محتاره اوى ومحتاجه انى ابتدى وعايزه اعرف بجد هو هيوقف نمو شعر وجهى اكيد ولا ايه لانى تعبت والله يادودو معلش تعبتك معايا ربنا يوفقك ويخليكى لينا يارب

----------


## اوركيدا

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## ام مرام

ميلة قوى بس ياريت حاجة لتفتح الاماكن الغامقة وتكون هتجيب نتجة

----------


## salwa adam

ازيك يا دعاء يا قمر انا عضوة جديدة وعجبتنى موضوعاتك اوى بجد هايلة والطريقة سهلة جدا والله فيكى الخير انا هجرب وهقولك علي النتيجة انا متأكدة انها روعة طبعا وشكرا لمجهودية وأفيدينا دايما بكل الموضوعات الهايلة دى

----------

